# goats looking fat. Am I feeding too much, or do they need worming?



## marlowmanor (Aug 6, 2012)

When I went to feed the goats today I noted that all 3 of them are looking a bit chunky/portly/fat (take your pick!). Now I'm wondering if maybe they need a dose of wormer or if I need to cut down on their feed (or both). They only get 2 scoops (I think the scoop is a 2 cup scoop) to share between the 3 of them in the evening. Other than that they have hay and/or browse available regularly. The boys have been a little chunky for a while but my dad (who has been raising goats my whole life) saw them and said they looked healthy. None of them have been acting off or anything else that I would think would mean worms.  The portly look is the only thing that is raising a flag with me right now. What do you guys think?


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 6, 2012)

Pictures would make it easier to evaluate, but whethers shouldn't need the feed if you have hay and browse.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 6, 2012)

How long since they were last wormed? You have Pygmys, right? They are supposed to look like "a keg on legs." haha If there were pictures it would help but I doubt that all of the sudden they would be getting fat if you have been feeding them the same amount all this time. Have you checked their eyes and determined a FAMACHA score?


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll get some pictures tomorrow if I can. The boys are pygmy/ND crosses and Bailey (our doe) is a pygmy. Blackjack was wormed last September I think. Bob was wormed last November I think. Bailey was wormed when we got her which was 2 months ago now. I need to check their eye lids and all that. I've not been able to do it yet. I'll try to get out there tomorrow. The biggest one I definately noticed it was on Bailey. She came to us pretty skinny so we have been trying to get her in better shape and to put some weight on her. Today she looked fat where she has been pretty trim.

I don't know how to do the FAMACHA  score. I have seen the pictures for it, but never done it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Usually with a worm infestation animals get skinny, not fat. If you think they have pot bellies, then that would be a sign of a worm load. But animals with pot bellies have big bellies even though you can see their spine and other bones, so you need to determine if they have a pot belly or not. If they don't, body condition score your goats to really evaluate if they are fat or not


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 7, 2012)

A fecal would tell you if they need dewormed.

I probably wouldn't be giving much grain if they're pygmy / Nigerians and not 'working' (breeding / milking).

Cut back on the grain gradually.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> A fecal would tell you if they need dewormed.
> 
> I probably wouldn't be giving much grain if they're pygmy / Nigerians and not 'working' (breeding / milking).
> 
> Cut back on the grain gradually.


We have been trying to build up Bailey since she came to us in not so good shape. We are planning to see how she looks in December and if she is in good condition she will be going on a "date" with my dad's nigerian buck. 

Right now all 3 goats get pretty excited at feeding time and go after it immeditaely. The boys seem to leave the feed trough quicker and leave Bailey to clean up what they leave. I think she gets the bulk of the feed, which is what we prefer anyway since she needed it to put some weight on. I could feed them seperately if needed it would just take some maneuvering. I could feed Bailey in the dog lot and shut the door while she eats and feed the boys in the other lot and give them a smaller amount of grain (like 1/2 cup or so).

If they (particularly Bailey) still look potbellied I'l talk to DH about getting a fecal run. It likely won't happen till later this week though.


----------



## elevan (Aug 7, 2012)

Since you feed in the evening you're looking at full rumens from all day browsing....

If you truly want to get a good look at their true condition (and get pics) then do it in the morning.  If they're overweight you'll be able to best tell then.

I agree with Roll farms - if you've got pygmies and you've got browse then they don't need feed in anything but the Winter.  If you need to build Bailey up then try to separate and feed only her if you can.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Since you feed in the evening you're looking at full rumens from all day browsing....
> 
> If you truly want to get a good look at their true condition (and get pics) then do it in the morning.  If they're overweight you'll be able to best tell then.
> 
> I agree with Roll farms - if you've got pygmies and you've got browse then they don't need feed in anything but the Winter.  If you need to build Bailey up then try to separate and feed only her if you can.


You do have a good point there. They had a ton of browse put in their lot for them this weekend. I bet they just filled up on that. It just shocked me to see Bailey looking so plump all of a sudden.  I've got to get ahold of them to check hooves and likely trim this weekend. While we are doing that I will definately make sure to check condition while they are being restrained for the trimming.

We got rain last night, (and it's still cloudy so we may get more) so the goats are hiding out right now. Maybe when the sun gets out I can get some pictures.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 7, 2012)

I know when I move the Kiko does from a spent area and they go to a new area with lots of browse again, they are so fat looking at the end of the day!! Theey look like a barrel. lol


----------

